# Seafoam in diesel fuel?



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Seafoam is totally unnecessary in new engines... Everything in there should be spotless. I don't recommend any additives beyond what's in the fuel + oil already. It is sufficient.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^Proven.. how?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Manny, is that completely compatible with DPF?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I mean hard proof showing results. I don't believe the manufacturers web site.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I bought some cetane booster with winter protection, I'm on the second full tank to test it, hard to tell if it really works, friend of mine works with diesel trucks and guys always add this stuff for winter only and he said that you see a big improvement in very cold weather. And it's def approved...we'll see, since Manny mentioned that in many threads I did my homework and it seems that it's better to have it in than not...time will tell if it's really worth it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> 2013LT The go find the ahem Proof your self. I am here to help not Prove any thing and help education not argue with hard headed people.


Since many of us aren't diesel owners, 2013LT's question was a valid one. We have all seen way too many claims about fuel and oil additives helping cars where the only group making the claim is the manufacturer. When someone makes a claim here they really need to be ready to back that claim with sources. You may be correct; you may not be correct but under the belief that something is true. We are all susceptible to the latter. Thus the question.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I wasn't trying to be a PITA. I would really like to see some proof lol.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've previously posted links to two independent third party test results. 

It's too late for me to dig them up, but you'll find them. 

The stuff Manny believes in tests alright but there's better according to the tests. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's a nice pdf to read about additives, pdf file's to big so you have to open it in your browser...

Search | Fleet Owner

than download the article named...truth about fuel additives...

here's the pdf link but i'm not sure if it works

..http://fleetowner.com/real-truth-about-fuel-additives-pdf


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The best lubrication you can add to diesel is 2% biodiesel which my state mandates in all diesel fuel. Google it for tests/results. No need for additives here unless I'm concerned with getting watery/improperly treated/old fuel at an unknown station. 

The station I fill up has B5, a sunoco, and a local petroleum supplier. Not worried about adding anything. 

I do have power service white in the trunk though and do tend to use some when the weather turns blistering cold as I feel that's the only time I've noticed a difference in all the other diesels I use. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

always use additives in your fuel. the diesel that is made today has half of the lubrication properties in it, than it used to. i use Amsoil diesel additive. increase in mpg as well. i used to own a trucking company and used it as a test- and i actually a pretty good increase in mileage.
fuel and oil arent enough now days, with the low quality diesel that we buy at the pumps. if the **** gov. would make b50 or b100 mandatory then there would be no reason for additives, except for winter and water times.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nellie said:


> always use additives in your fuel. the diesel that is made today has half of the lubrication properties in it, than it used to. i use Amsoil diesel additive. increase in mpg as well. i used to own a trucking company and used it as a test- and i actually a pretty good increase in mileage.
> fuel and oil arent enough now days, with the low quality diesel that we buy at the pumps. if the **** gov. would make b50 or b100 mandatory then there would be no reason for additives, except for winter and water times.


Thankfully the **** government doesn't do that as our CRD would have problems with B50 or B100...After 2% bio blend there is no added lubrication benefit. My family owns a construction company with dozens of things running on diesel. So far...zero issues with ULSD with 2% Bio. There really is no need for additives except bitter winter/water time. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I decided that I would only use Shell V-Power Diesel. It is normal diesel with an additive injected into it at the pump. If you look carefully at the pump you may see a small white line, similar to an ice maker water line. I believe the additive sits inside the pump housing.
> 
> 
> I have no idea who replenishes the additive, or if the V-Power pump will continue to dispense if the additive reservoir is exhausted, but I'd like to know.
> ...


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^Great line.. But could the folks at Shell want to squeeze every penny out of your pocket while offering the cheapest product they can?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

2013LT said:


> ^Great line.. But could the folks at Shell want to squeeze every penny out of your pocket while offering the cheapest product they can?


No more I reckon than the folks at Power Service. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

I never ran a tank in my TDI without Power Service. It increases the cetane and increases the lubricity of the fuel. ULSD is a very "dry" fuel compared to the old diesel #2 I believe it was called. 

I never had any issues with fuel gelling in the wintertime - even down to temps of -10*F. 

I always kept a bottle of power service, 2 gals of diesel and and a bottle of diesel 911 in my trunk. Some guys even kept a new fuel filter in their trunk as well. Even though the mechanical knowledge doesn't transfer, there's a lot of good info/practices over on tdiclub. 





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

N519AT said:


> I never ran a tank in my TDI without Power Service. It increases the cetane and increases the lubricity of the fuel. ULSD is a very "dry" fuel compared to the old diesel #2 I believe it was called.
> 
> I never had any issues with fuel gelling in the wintertime - even down to temps of -10*F.
> 
> ...


N519AT-
thanks for that comment. i posted earlier on how the ulsd fuel isn't as good as the old number 2 as well. and someone commented and said no more than 2% of bio is needed. BS tear the motor down and see how long your fuel system parts last with out proper lubrication. must use additive now days, since they took the sulfur out of the fuel. the diesel motor was NEVER designed to run on petroleum!! Rudolf Diesel designed it to run off peanut oil. 

ULSD is the worst thing the government has done to diesel, except for letting the oil companies raise the price over gas. which it should never be higher than gas. in mid 2004 the prices flip flopped and diesel became more expensive. needs to be flipped back. the public would buy more diesel powered vehicles if it was cheaper at the pump. the gov needs to learn a lesson from the Mexican gov. they mandate the price of fuel, so the **** oil companies can screw the public like they do here. 
there needs to more bio in the fuel to make up for loss in sulfur. the **** we get at the pump is so dry now days it needs to be supplemented !


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Tomko said:
> 
> 
> > I decided that I would only use Shell V-Power Diesel. It is normal diesel with an additive injected into it at the pump. If you look carefully at the pump you may see a small white line, similar to an ice maker water line. I believe the additive sits inside the pump housing.
> ...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nellie said:


> N519AT-
> thanks for that comment. i posted earlier on how the ulsd fuel isn't as good as the old number 2 as well. and someone commented and said no more than 2% of bio is needed. BS tear the motor down and see how long your fuel system parts last with out proper lubrication. must use additive now days, since they took the sulfur out of the fuel. the diesel motor was NEVER designed to run on petroleum!! Rudolf Diesel designed it to run off peanut oil.
> 
> ULSD is the worst thing the government has done to diesel, except for letting the oil companies raise the price over gas. which it should never be higher than gas. in mid 2004 the prices flip flopped and diesel became more expensive. needs to be flipped back. the public would buy more diesel powered vehicles if it was cheaper at the pump. the gov needs to learn a lesson from the Mexican gov. they mandate the price of fuel, so the **** oil companies can screw the public like they do here.
> there needs to more bio in the fuel to make up for loss in sulfur. the **** we get at the pump is so dry now days it needs to be supplemented !


Rudolf diesel did not design the diesel to run on peanut oil. FACT. He did however do extensive testing showing it to be successful and one of his biggest public showings I believe in France was using the peanut oil because that's all he had available which is how this Urban myth started.

If you do any lubricity research you'll see a 2% biodiesel blend has the most superior lubricity of any additive. Even the Tdi guys use it for the other poster. After 2% the lubricity gains are minimal. Why would you suggest B50 or B100 as a better alternative if it doesn't increase lubricity? And it knowingly adds a whole host of cold weather problems...

I'm sorry but I hate misinformation with a passion and it's prevalent in all facets of life. If I'm wrong, I'll humbly crawl back into my cave and tip my cap.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd like to think that the modern diesel engines can handle the ULSD. I always run additives in my older diesels but that's because they were designed for the extra lubricity of the older fuel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I'm sorry but I hate misinformation with a passion and it's prevalent in all facets of life.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Amen brother Kpax. Glad I'm not the only one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

